# Interest for Starting Up Catfish Tourny



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

The Escambia Holds many State Record Flatheads in its waters as well as the the current one of 49.94 lbs. I am investigating the procedure to get a small 24 hour Tourny going on the Escambia River. Not sure how well it will go over since everyone here is so minded towards the big Salt Tournaments but cant hurt to try. I would just like to know if there is any interest in doing this. I fish Tourny's every month from March til October on the Appilachicola River around Wewa, Bristol and Blounstown so why not here? Just some thoughts. 

By the way those Tourny's they have on the Big River started small and now have as many as 200 boats and folks coming from all over the nation with payouts in the Thousands$$$


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope you can get something together. My sincere advise is this, if $ is the prize I would require at least the first place winner take a polygraph test. I fished many many bass tourneys back in the 80's and I can guarentee you that people will put a fish in a pin until weigh in. Just my .02


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

I am deffinately getting good support for this. I alreadyhave a local club group that is in full support financially to put this on. As far as polygraph goes, there will be one for the place winners as well as if anyone breaks the State record. The current tourny series I fish has been putting up a State funding incentive of $50,000 payout to the State record breaker. I am looking towards September or October for the big event. Looking at $1,000-2,000 to first place big fish and let it go down from there. There is no reason this should not fly. If anyone has any advice or tips on starting up a tournament please let me know...Jeremy


----------

